# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  املىء الفراغ .. CooOooL

## أميرة قوس النصر

مساء النور ... صباح الخير 

زي ما بدكم 

المهم هاي اللعبه اسمها املىء الفراغ .. 

يعني كيف ؟؟

العضو بيكتب جمله بصف فيها عضو تاني و بحط مكانه نقط ....

يعني مثلا انا بكتب عضو حبوب ......

الي بعدي بحط اسم اي عضو بحسه حبوب و انا بالنسبه الي   العضو هو

Sensitive

  اتمنى تكونوا فهمتوها او اكون انا شرحتها بطريقه حلوه و مفهومه

----------


## diyaomari

صاحب الرد الجميل............

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ayman is sensetive...

always smailing

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من هو صاحب اجمل مواضيع واجمل توقيع ......؟


مشكوووووووووووووووووورة يا مها

----------


## حلم حياتي

> من هو صاحب اجمل مواضيع واجمل توقيع ......؟
> 
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووورة يا مها


اجمل توقيع لايات قاسم حلو
اجمل مواضيع في كتير بس احيانا مها ومحمد قسايمه لاشعاره

----------


## غسان

مشكورة مها ... بس لو تشرحي مرة ثانية ... شوفي الردود ما حد فاهم مزبوط

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكورة مها ... بس لو تشرحي مرة ثانية ... شوفي الردود ما حد فاهم مزبوط


انا فهمتها.......ززخلص

خلونا نبدأ من جديد 

و انا ببدأ 

عضو دائماً يضحك.............؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مشكورة مها ... بس لو تشرحي مرة ثانية ... شوفي الردود ما حد فاهم مزبوط



كل القصة وما فيها يا غسان انه انت بتكتب صفة والعضو اللي بعدك بنسبها لعضو ثاني بس وهيك

----------


## غسان

> كل القصة وما فيها يا غسان انه انت بتكتب صفة والعضو اللي بعدك بنسبها لعضو ثاني بس وهيك


يا حبيبي انا فاهم بس شوف الردود فوق ...  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كل القصة وما فيها يا غسان انه انت بتكتب صفة والعضو اللي بعدك بنسبها لعضو ثاني بس وهيك


يخزي العين عليك فيهم  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

> انا فهمتها.......ززخلص
> 
> خلونا نبدأ من جديد 
> 
> و انا ببدأ 
> 
> عضو دائماً يضحك.............؟


معاذ القرعان 

 عضو دائما مكشر ...........

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يخزي العين عليك فيهم



هاي مها حطت مثال : مثلا عضو فهيم معاذ القرعان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> معاذ القرعان 
> 
>  عضو دائما مكشر ...........


ايمن 
عضو دايما مروق................................

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يخزي العين عليك فيهم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايمن 
> عضو دايما مروق................................


العالي عالي

عضو دائماً بيدلع و بيحكي بدو ملوخية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ............

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> العالي عالي
> 
> عضو دائماً بيدلع و بيحكي بدو ملوخية............



ايمن 

عضو شرير ........  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايمن 
> 
> عضو شرير ........


مـــ :Db465236ff: هـــ :Db465236ff: ااااااااااااااااا

عضو بيحب العنصرية الجامعية ؟ :Db465236ff: 

و بيتهم الاعضاء بالياطل,,, :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> ايمن 
> 
> عضو شرير ........


عماااااار .... كونه من الاعداء  :Db465236ff: 



عضو خاااالص ( ما اله علاقة باشي ) ؟.........

----------


## غسان

> مـــهـــااااااااااااااااا
> 
> عضو بيحب العنصرية الجامعية ؟
> 
> و بيتهم الاعضاء بالياطل,,,


ايمن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عماااااار .... كونه من الاعداء 
> 
> 
> 
> عضو خاااالص ( ما اله علاقة باشي ) ؟.........


العالي  :Db465236ff:  دائما غايب فيلة 

عضو مزحه ثقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ..........

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايمن


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

هو في واحد بيدعي عليكم 

مين هو ؟؟


مو حرام استغابة الناس  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هو في واحد بيدعي عليكم 
> 
> مين هو ؟؟
> 
> 
> مو حرام استغابة الناس


يا رجل نفسي شي يوم ما تعلق يعني لازم كل شغلى تعلق عليها  :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هو في واحد بيدعي عليكم 
> 
> مين هو ؟؟
> 
> 
> مو حرام استغابة الناس


انت :Db465236ff: 

عضو طماع و بأخر فترة كان يطمح لرائسة اقوى حزب في المنتدى و لكنه فشل... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

> انت
> 
> عضو طماع و بأخر فترة كان يطمح لرائسة اقوى حزب في المنتدى و لكنه فشل...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو في غيره العالي 


عضو بيحب الدوالي كثيييير ...................

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> هو في غيره العالي 
> 
> 
> عضو بيحب الدوالي كثيييير ...................


نادر الطراونه 

عضو ما اله علاقه في اشي دايما سعيد..............................

----------


## غسان

> نادر الطراونه 
> 
> عضو ما اله علاقه في اشي دايما سعيد..............................


ابووووو القرعان  :SnipeR (30): 



عضو اكل مقلب مرتب مبارح ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا رجل نفسي شي يوم ما تعلق يعني لازم كل شغلى تعلق عليها


احكي لحالك لويش عم تعلق 

هذا الموضوع بيخصني انت شو دخلك ؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ابووووو القرعان 
> 
> 
> 
> عضو اكل مقلب مرتب مبارح ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عمار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عضو مش عاجبه الموضع هاد.... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عمار
> 
> عضو مش عاجبه الموضع هاد....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايمن 

عضو اذا فات على الدردشه الكل بهج .......

----------


## آلجوري

> ايمن 
> 
> عضو اذا فات على الدردشه الكل بهج .......


*شكلو أنا 
عضو دايما حاطط (  )*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ايمن....الغربة هلكتوا ههههههههههههههههههه

عضو بيحب الفلسفة الزايدة...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ايمن....الغربة هلكتوا ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عضو بيحب الفلسفة الزايدة...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حبيبي فتح هذا انا مش ايمن  :Db465236ff: 

و اللي بحب الفلسفه هوه ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ ــــــــ 


عضو خفيف دم ...........

----------


## زينة

عضو بحب النقد كتيرررررررررررر ............................

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

> حبيبي فتح هذا انا مش ايمن 
> 
> و اللي بحب الفلسفه هوه ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ ــــــــ 
> 
> 
> عضو خفيف دم ...........


عضو خفيف دم:
نادر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عضو خفيف دم:
> نادر



طيب اسألي  :SnipeR (50): 

انا بسأل 

عضو بس يدخل الدردشة الكل بتواجد.........؟

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

> طيب اسألي 
> 
> انا بسأل 
> 
> عضو بس يدخل الدردشة الكل بتواجد.........؟


وعضو بس يدخل الكل بيتواجد
بتوقع انه مها

طيب رح اسال
عضو بحب الورد كتير-----------

----------


## غسان

> وعضو بس يدخل الكل بيتواجد
> بتوقع انه مها
> 
> طيب رح اسال
> عضو بحب الورد كتير-----------


ابونعيم 


عضو من زمان ما بين ...........

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ابونعيم 
> 
> 
> عضو من زمان ما بين ...........


 نادر 

عضو زودها وهو زعلان _______________________

----------


## هلا

ما بعرف 
عضو بفرض احترامه ع الجميع...........



 :SnipeR (60):

----------


## totoalharbi

صديقة بنت شديفات
عضو مزيح .......................

----------

